# PE Electrical Power Reference Handbook 1.1.2 Effective beginning October 1 2021



## Tokoyoshi (Aug 2, 2021)

Heads up ladies and gentlemen! There are few minor fixes to equations, added coefficient to equations where they are needed and they added more variables/definitions.

Download both the 1.1.1 and 1.1.2 handbook from the NCEES website and use this website below to compare the two PDF.






Compare PDF & Word Documents Online - Draftable


Draftable Online is our free online document comparison tool for Word, PDF and other files. Use it for free, right here in your browser. No signup required.




draftable.com




https://account.ncees.org/reference-handbooks/43/download

PE Electrical and Computer: Power Reference Handbook 1.1.1 (effective through September 30, 2021)
PE Electrical and Computer: Power Reference Handbook 1.1.2 (effective beginning October 1, 2021)


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 2, 2021)

Luckily nothing major. Mostly minor corrections, the addition of titles where they were missing, and a few variables that were re-labeled. No one panic! It's the same reference handbook


----------

